# Bearshare Won't Connect



## davidsamm (Nov 14, 2013)

hi i cannot get bearshare to connect i have tried allsorts of fixes but i cannot fix the problem it will only download music without vidio and i cannot play direct also i dont understand what is wrong as it worked fine before. i tried system restore that did not work . i am on the internet from sky. please could someone help me as i am not that good with technical things.i am using avg firewall.i am on windows 7 service pack 1 .its dual core 8 gig ram asus desk top pc


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please refer to out site rules. We do not help with P2P applications.

Closing thread.


----------

